# Saturday



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I'll be headin out Saturday to target Gills on the pond. Hopefully I can get some good eaters. Want to start fillin the freezer for 2011. Last thursday I got around 50 and 2 nine inch Sunfish. Should be fun.:G


----------

